# My Schwiin projects



## Rivnut (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm really bad about taking pictures as I go, but I do get my projects finished. Here are some pictures of the middleweight Schwinn's that I've completed over the past couple of years.
1959 Jaguar




1967 Starlet III



1961 Fairlady



1963 Deluxe American



1963 Hollywood



1959 Speedster




Three more Middleweight Schwinn's to do
1964 Deluxe American



1962 Fiesta



1956 Corvette



These last three are as I picked them up. Some things are still needed on the Corvette; the tank and light I have for the Deluxe American


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 19, 2020)

You have nice looking bikes there!  Good work on your projects..


----------



## Ernbar (Nov 20, 2020)

Nice looking bunch, great looking ladies.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 20, 2020)

Really nice line up, GL with projects


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 20, 2020)

Nice! Great work and great looking bikes.
Hammerhead


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 22, 2020)

Impressive stable , keep up the good work !!!!!!


----------



## JimRoy (Nov 25, 2020)

Great work that keeps you out of the la-z-boy.  Impressive.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Apr 9, 2021)

SahWeet collection! Thanks for sharing the pics of before and after.


----------

